# We're going to show!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is GREAT news!!  Awesome, good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope you have fun...Good Luck!!!!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks! I'm just trying to get everything I'll need in order now, plus lots and lots of practice.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck I hope all goes very well for you!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

have fun!


----------

